# Jimmie Cone Mt.Airy Md.=Hot Cars&Cigars!



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Attn. Wash.D.C. B&SOTLs...car show this sat. at Mt.Airy Jimmie Cone. It's not supposed to rain ! I'll be there w/ my car smokin stogies. If anyone wants to ride out and herf send me a PM. I live about 10 mins away and we can head to the house after the show to herf some more.
Have a good weekend...Dave


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

No takers eh? Oh well that how the stogie burns..


----------

